# اختبار الكترود ال pH meter والصيانة الوقائية له



## bmeadil (5 يناير 2009)

يعتبر جهاز ال pH meter من اكثر الاجهزة شيوعا فى المعامل، عند اعطاء خطا اثناء عملية المعايرة يجب اختبار الالكترود للتاكد من فعاليته وتتم هذه الطريقة بواسطة وضع الاكترود فى Buffer 7 وقياس الملى فولت اما بواسطةجهاز ال pH meter (بعض انواع pH meter يمكنها قياس الملى فولت) او بواسطة ملتىمتر ، يجب ان يكون الملى فولت 0± السماحية الخاصة بالجهاز (فى حالة Jenway pH meter السماحية mV± 30 اما Metteler فان السماحيةmV± 10 ). نغسل الالكترود بواسطة الماء المقطر ونضعه فى Buffer 4 يجب ان يكون الملى فولت177.5 ± السماحية الخاصة بالجهاز . نغسل الالكترود بالماء المقطر ونضعه فى ال Buffer 10 يجب ان يكون الملى فولت -177.5 ± السماحية الخاصة بالجهاز. اذا كانت قراءاتالملى فولت فى المدى المسموح به يكون الالكترود فى حالة جيدة اما اذا كانت احدى القراءات خارج المدى المسموح به فيجب نظافة الالكترود . 
مرفق طريقة نظافة الالكترود.


----------



## المسلم84 (6 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ...


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 يناير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## alhamzash (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سلامه (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.سلامه (16 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان يعطوني شرح مراقب المريض


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شــــــكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## LECO (4 مارس 2009)

شــــــكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yousef deab (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

